# Need help deciding what gun to buy



## skockler8 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post. I am looking to buy my first gun, I have been shooting guns since I can remember as my dad and other family members are avid hunters and gun owners. I have always loved guns and want to start collecting. I am looking to buy my first fun to use as a concealed carry gun, however, I am unsure what route I should take. I am looking for a 9mm and as of now I'm torn between the Sig Sauer p250 compact, the Ruger SR9C, as well as the Smith and Wesson sd9ve. I have also looked at the Sig Sauer sp2022, and considered the Smith and Wesson m&p compact. However, I do not want to spend much more than $450, if that. I was wondering if there was anyone that has had experience with these handguns and had any insight that you could give me.

Thanks


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

we can say a lot but none will work in your budget, sigs are a great gun and I am a glock man so the rest are just seconds. you can get a S&W SVE for about 300 buck and it works


----------



## skockler8 (Dec 16, 2012)

Every gun that I have mentioned, except for the m&p, I have found in my budget.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you look hard enough you can find an M&Pc in your budget... I highly reccommend you go with that for your first gun (since you wont spend alittle more for my beloved Glock)

The SR9c and the Sig P2022 are also very nice handguns, the Sig P250 has a DAO trigger so its also a fantastic pistol if you get used to the trigger. The SD9ve I've never had it probably isn't too bad either, but heard lofty things about them if this is your first gun then pass on that dude.

The M&P is def your first and best choice. The M&P Shields (if you can find them) are only $400

A Px4 Is also a 9mm in your price range and much better than some of the other options you mentioned


----------



## skockler8 (Dec 16, 2012)

Are the Shields tough to find? I really like the look of them. And I have read good things about them.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

skockler8 said:


> Are the Shields tough to find? I really like the look of them. And I have read good things about them.


There extremely hard to find. lol I keep hearing about random folks acquiring them, if you look very very hard you can find one...

But if you cant find one, the M&P9c for 450 is available and probably better for you first gun anyways


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

skockler8 said:


> ...I am looking to buy my first fun to use as a concealed carry gun, however, I am unsure what route I should take. I am looking for a 9mm and as of now I'm torn between the Sig Sauer p250 compact, the Ruger SR9C, as well as the Smith and Wesson sd9ve. I have also looked at the Sig Sauer sp2022, and considered the Smith and Wesson m&p compact. However, I do not want to spend much more than $450, if that. I was wondering if there was anyone that has had experience with these handguns and had any insight that you could give me...


I strongly suggest that you use the forum's _search_ function, looking for "new gun" and "first gun" topics, as well as topics relating to your own preferred choices.
All of this has been discussed at length before, here, and it's silly to want to reinvent the wheel without a little preparation.


----------

